# Early bleeding .....every single time



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,


I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post but thought it was worth a try as I am desperate for some advice.


I have had seven failed IVF's, although one did not go to transfer. Apart from the first one, all have been with donor eggs and the embryos have been top quality.


I have had level 1 immunes all of which were fine but had a scratch and three lots of intralipids this time just as something new to try.


My official test date was today but I started spotting then bleeding last Thursday, five days after a five day transfer.  I am on 2 gestone injections a day with a high dose boost injection every two days,  I have had my progesterone checked and it is of a good level.  I had my HCG checked on Saturday, 7 days post transfer which was of course less than 5.  The clinic wanted to check it again today as they said the other one was too early, I don't feel it was.


Up until the past two days I have had severe lower back pain, trapped wind and ovarian type aches. This is the first time I have had these side effects but I am on higher doses of drugs.  Other than that not a thing.


I don't have today's result yet but it is clearly the drugs stopping the bleeding from turning into full af.    On one previous cycle I started full bleeding two days after transfer and my af was finished by test date.


Also to add that my lining was good and although I had some brown spotting before transfer it was not from my lining which was good.


I am absolutely at my wits end as all the clinics ever say is that it is too early for bleeding.  My embryos never get a chance to implant and every cycle fails.  My body lets me down every time, it is my fault.


I cannot afford another cycle for now but what I do need is an idea of why.  There is no point supposing I had all the money in the world if all I do is bleed my precious embryos away.


If you are still reading, then thank you.  I would greatly appreciate any thoughts.


Best wishes


Oli xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Oli
I've done 4 fresh cycles and 1 FET and bled early on all but one, which was the last one.  I got a BFP but sadly it was a chemical.  This time I had 2 lots of intralipids, endo scratch, 2 vials of Gestone daily, 3 Utrogestan daily, Pregnyl twice a week during 2WW, Prednisolone and Clexane.  This seemed to do the trick for me.
On my first cycle I bled 3 days after transfer and I've never found anyone else who has bled as early as me.  
I was also taking antihistamines and Metformin, which I take every day anyway. 
Hope that helps. Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi
I've just had first failed Ivf. I had 2dt n I bled heavy 7days after this. Really trying to work out why n what is shud ask for next time to stop this. Any suggestions welcome xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Missy
I'm so sorry for your BFN.  As you'll see from my answer to Oli I took a lot of progesterone on my last cycle as I've always thought low progesterone was my problem.  After lots of research I'm now not so sure and think that although it does play a part, it's not the reason for my BFNs.  I've only ever bled early on BFN cycles.  I think my problem is poor eggs / embryo quality and no amount of progesterone is going to help that.  I have no way of proving this though, it's just a conclusion I've come to myself.
I would ask your consultant what they would do differently on your next cycle - would definitely recommend injectible progesterone and look at what you can do in the meantime.  My consultant recommended Omega 3 - oily fish twice a week and cut back on red meat.  If PCOS is an issue, might be worth looking into taking some Inositol - Serum recommended that for me.  Speak to them too - I found them really helpful even though I didn't cycle there.  Above all, be kind to yourself and take time for you and DH to heal.  It's so easy to feel you're on an unstoppable train but sometimes you need to take time out and enjoy being you without IF hanging over your head.  
Feel free to ask me anything else, although I certainly don't have all the answers and haven't managed to get BFP that sticks myself yet - haven't given up hope yet though.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanku for reply. I've just actually ordered some omega 3 from holland and Barrett 
Our issues r with sperm mainly but I've got borderline Amh too (9.9). 
Can u recommend any tests to be done or changes to be made for next time? Or anything I can do in prep for nx one?
I am def gona ask for injections nx time. Don't think my body absorbed the pessaries.
Hope u get ur BFF soon Xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

BFP even


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Missy
With the Omega 3 I think you have to have the one with the correct balance of EPA and DHA.  I used a Vitibiotics liquid one that had added Vitamin D.  My AMH went from 6.86 to 10.1.  
I'm not sure what tests you could ask for - I'm just being treated empirically.  Have a look at Agate's file about Learning from your failed cycle - there's some grear stuff in there.  Sadly, there doesn't seem to be one single test that tells you why your cycle failed and it could be a number of reasons.
Hope that helps.  Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks. What's a correct balance between EPA n dha?? I  clueless xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll see if I can find the link - there should be a certain amount of EPA and DHA.  Somebody on the low AMH thread told me about it.  I can't remember the exact amounts.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

This is the link I was pointed to and you're aiming for 770g of EPA and 500mg of DHA a day.

http://www.hertsandessexfertility.com/wellbeing/nutrition/fertility-boosting-supplements/

Hope this helps.

Sara. xx

/links


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I was reading this thread as I also bled before OTD.

I came across another thread which I have pasted a link to below. 
If you read step 9 there is a part about bleeding before OTD. 
And about possible progesterone absorption problems.

Just wondered out of interest whether any if you that bled before OTD had progesterone injected rather than by pessary?

Something I'm considering pushing for but not sure if clinic will allow after only one BFN on NHS.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Gona look at thread now thanks. I hav one bfn n am gona really push for injections second time hope they let me xx


----------

